# Oscilloscope and Signal Generator



## Mourguitars (Jul 30, 2021)

Gonna buy a similar unit ...im using this one for a reference to see if it will do what i need it too..



			https://www.amazon.com/Oscilloscope-Channels-Bandwidth-Portable-SDS1102X/dp/B089GG14BP/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI29qDmpqM8gIVU21vBB0HNA38EAAYAiAAEgLgmfD_BwE&hvadid=176324088658&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9012438&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=953291459259490525&hvtargid=kwd-56426448299&hydadcr=13120_9591275&keywords=oscilloscope%2Bwith%2Bsignal%2Bgenerator&qid=1627696566&sr=8-4&th=1
		


This one has the signal Generator , and lets say i need to go into the front end of the amp, do i cut the pos/neg clips of the one cable and solder to a 1/4" jack ?

I have to see if software is compatible with my Mac on these scopes....ill spent $500 to $750 range if i need to...i dont want to buy anything cheap

Advice or suggestions ?

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 1, 2021)

I have these in my cart...i think i will buy this scope , its just like the tablet version but in a Desk top size with a Signal Generator ( new for 2021) and going to get this Variac as well...

Repairing ( well trying to ) my broken stuff and wanting to build a Amp sometime in the future....i watched some you tubers and there reviews they like it..the Pro's out way the Con's

Im still wanting to fix that Blackstar series one EL34 amp..have something to practice on anyways...its probably just a bad resistor or two...its all thru hole parts...But what ones ...have a friend getting me a schematic for that amp...its discontinued so



https://imgur.com/aSJFxD4




https://imgur.com/iaugTbM


Also getting Parts bins for my parts....fixing up the work bench at least...lol

Mike


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 1, 2021)

What brand is the scope? (Old eyes, can't make it out in the photo...)

I've been shopping for a scope, too. Was looking at Hantek.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 2, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> What brand is the scope? (Old eyes, can't make it out in the photo...)
> 
> I've been shopping for a scope, too. Was looking at Hantek.com


 Morning....

Its  FNIRSI   ....its the only one out with the Signal Gen built it....I PM a Tech guy over at another Forum ...his Analog 20mhz machines are fickle so he bought the Hantek....other than getting used to all the bells and whistles, menus and buttons and knobs ...we wished he done so sooner....these Digital machines  do so much more he said

Mike


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2021)

I think I'm going to get a Siglent . I have a 2-channel Hantek handheld with signal gen, and a DMM, but need a bigger display.

SDS1204X-E
Bandwidth: 200 MHz
Channels: 4
Real-time sampling rate: 1 GSa/s
Memory depth: 14 Mpts/CH (Single-Channel); 7 Mpts/CH (Dual-Channel)
Waveform capture rate: 400,000 wfms/s (Sequence Mode)
Trigger types: Edge, Slope, Pulse, Window, Runt, Interval, Time out (Dropout), Pattern, Video
Vertical resolution: 500 μV/div to 10 V/div
Math Operators: Addition, subtraction, multiplication, division, FFT, differential, integral, square root
FFT processing: 1 Mpts
Interfaces: USB Host, USB Device, LAN, Pass/Fail, Trigger Out, Ext Trigger
Display: 7'' display (800×480 pixels)
Power: AC 100-240 V, 45 Hz - 440 Hz, 50 VA Max


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 2, 2021)

I've got a loaner Hantek DSO5102P, but it doesn't have a signal generator. I was thinking of upgrading to a more robust Hantek when I have to give the 5102P back.

@fig, was there a reason you're not going for another Hantek? I was going the path of least resistance — I barely know how to use the one I've borrowed, so having something sort of familiar would've been nice — but even Hantek has so many options...

*argh* I guess I better read up on some other brands. I'll take a look at Mourguitars' FNIRSURI, and Fig's Sighlent Bob thingy, too.

I'm in no rush, let me know how these things work for either of you two. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 2, 2021)

Ill let you know Feral Feline....!

I see a lot of the Hantek units in the background on the Scopes in the Vids i watch ...so


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2021)

It's been a decent little scope overall, but not much room to grow. The one above can be upgraded in several ways should I ever need (or understand) the capabilities. I'd kind of like it to be the last one I buy as well.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 2, 2021)

I used to do tech reporting, because ...
A) I'm interested in tech, $$$ 😻
B) I'm incapable of DOING tech myself ¢¢¢ 😿

I tell you this because I've heard a rumour there's a sale pending with Hantek, so I'd hold off on buying ANYTHING 'til I can confirm from my source. 

Why munch on weeds when the greener pastures have faux grass, ehr... foie gras!


----------



## fig (Aug 2, 2021)

Sounds good to me! I'll await your signal, and thank you!


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 4, 2021)

All is ordered......


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 5, 2021)

Went from out for delivery 8 stops away....to arriving Monday now

Head scratch ?


----------



## fig (Aug 5, 2021)

Driver pooped in pants.


----------



## fig (Aug 8, 2021)

You have an incoming tomorrow, I have an outgoing. Sorry @Feral Feline, I got antsy. The good news is, @droneshotfpv talked me into sending it back. You might want to talk to them as well @Mourguitars before unpacking. It sounds like you might can get the next model up for the same price.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 8, 2021)

No worries @fig !

I've got a line on something better than the Hantek now, might be worth a (small) Group Buy. My buddy can line it all up, back-to-school promotions are coming down the pike...


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 8, 2021)

fig said:


> You have an incoming tomorrow, I have an outgoing. Sorry @Feral Feline, I got antsy. The good news is, @droneshotfpv talked me into sending it back. You might want to talk to them as well @Mourguitars before unpacking. It sounds like you might can get the next model up for the same price.



Ok what did i miss ? lol

Mine is coming UPS in the a.m....in fact i bought so much stuff i forgot , parts pins, Shelves, Variac ...Tube bias thing from TAD, Stew mac snuffer "chicken" stick...insulated screwdrivers


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 8, 2021)

😹
WTH is a macarroni and snuffed chicken stew on a stick, anyway? Is that what the insulated screwdrivers are for? Roasting the chicken on a spit? 

Whatever. Sounds delicious.


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 8, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> 😹
> WTH is a macarroni and snuffed chicken stew on a stick, anyway? Is that what the insulated screwdrivers are for? Roasting the chicken on a spit?
> 
> Whatever. Sounds delicious.


Lol


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 8, 2021)

Thats so i dont become the Fried chicken !


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 8, 2021)

Hantek make a 2 and 1....but i stay away from Banggood and Aliexpress and even ebay if i can help it..









						Hantek DSO2D15 Dual-Channel + AFG Digital Storage Oscilloscope 150MHz 1GSa/s Signal Generator Oscilloscope 2 In 1
					

Only US$289.99, buy best hantek dso2d15 dual-channel + afg digital storage oscilloscope 150mhz 1gsa/s signal generator oscilloscope 2 in 1 sale online store at wholesale price.




					www.banggood.com


----------



## fig (Aug 8, 2021)

Stew-Mac does have the jigs. Nice!

I built a couple of the SM kits. Pricey, but solid components.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 9, 2021)

What did you call them? "_Fig-a-ma-Jigs_"? 

Sorry, low hanging fruit. 

I'm rarely able to figure out the obvious, but I'm usually good at stating it and often do so.


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 9, 2021)

Stew-mac does have nice stuff....very pricey but if it makes the job easier ....


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 11, 2021)

Some stuff came in...still waiting for pony express for other stuff i ordered ...works been , well too much..lol....ill put my pedal parts in the bins and learn the Scope this weekend...

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 11, 2021)

I filled all but 6 bins up with parts....man, i have a lot parts....i did find 2 PCB's to build tho !

Just have to label the bins...but its a great start having everything right there tho ...lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 13, 2021)

I did get to mess around with the scope tonight, learning the menu , buttons and got it calibrated 

I think it will be fine for what i need it to do


----------



## mjh36 (Nov 8, 2022)

I don't need an oscilloscope but will eventually, this is at my local pawn shop. I know I can talk him down another couple hundred because it just sits there. Thoughts vs. getting a new one Hantek or similar?

Tektronics TDS3014


----------



## temol (Nov 9, 2022)

You can have a new oscilloscope, with warranty, for $350-$450. Rigol, Siglent, Hantek...


----------

